# Migrants' money: how does the NHS profit?



## Northerner (Oct 25, 2013)

For months we've been hearing about 'health tourists' creating additional costs to the national health service. A new study by medical researchers has turned the concept completely on its head - with evidence that they might positively contribute to the economy. We take a look at the evidence.

People who come to the UK to receive medical treatment are from the richest countries in the world - and they bring a lot of that money with them. That's the surprise finding to emerge from a new study that collected data from 28 NHS Foundation Trusts.

What's more, the new research finds that as a country, the UK is a net exporter of patients - 63,000 UK residents travelled abroad for treatment in 2010 while 52,000 patients (21% less) sought treatment in the UK. It found that foreign inpatients, as well as the individuals that accompany them bring a considerable cash injection to the UK economy of ?219m.

http://www.theguardian.com/politics...-money-how-does-the-nhs-profit-health-tourism


----------

